# Diaglo's Latest Debaucle - Rogue's Run



## biorph (Feb 7, 2004)

I put Diaglo's name up there for some name recognition.  We've started a new campaign because Olgar had to do that whole moving to get a job thing.  But basically watch this space for his latest adventures as Omar bin Woken. I may chime in once or twice, but I know enough to let the person who takes the notes tell the story.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 7, 2004)

Whoops - you misspelled "rogue."


----------



## biorph (Feb 7, 2004)

No, that was intentional, really I swear!    (mumble mumble, stupid computer spellchecker.)


----------



## diaglo (Feb 8, 2004)

Omar bin Woken.

*Background*

It was no small thing for young Omar. He had reveled in his parents' many tales all his young life. He knew them all by heart. And he retold them to his younger siblings. He even added a little of his own flair to the tales. So when the offer came to explore some of the world himself, he jumped at the opportunity with both feet forward. Little did he know just how naïve a lad he was?

His parents sent him to a distant school with a wise mentor, Hakim al Ulnae, first prophet of the whispering woodwind. A strict but kindly man was Omar's mentor. He taught Omar all the eager lad could handle. New languages, new prose, new instruments, the ways of court, the proper use of pipeweed, the price of tea in Shou Lung, and much much more.

Unfortunately, Hakim el Ulnae was not alone. He had a daughter. And all to soon Omar's mind and lessons wandered. What a flower. What a true and wondrous creature.

_A Book of Verses underneath the Bough,
A Jug of Wine, A Loaf of Bread – and Thou
Beside me singing in the Wilderness
Oh, Wilderness were Paradise now

Ah Love! Could you and I with Him conspire
To grasp this sorry scheme of things entire
Would not we shatter to bits – and then
Re-mold it nearer to the Heart's Desire_


Long were the days spent in the damsel Gulnare's company. And they spent the nights staring at the Constellation Lyra. The lyre was first invented by Mercury when he attached strings to an empty tortoise shell. Later he traded it to Apollo, who gave it to his son Orpheus. And Orpheus being mostly mortal eventually became the greatest of musicians and he past this knowledge to his heirs. And in no small part this was why the two lovers had met.

Only it was Omar's wish not to follow in Orpheus's fated footsteps. For though, Orpheus was known as a great hero and musician, his lost love was his greatest tale. He tempted fate and visited the underworld to retrieve her. And he would've succeeded if not for his ill timed rejoicing. He turned too soon and the Gods snatched her back. Never again would Orpheus see her while he lived. He wandered a lonely soul thereafter.

Omar took this tale and tucked it away. He would not let it happened to him. He would not…

But oh how fickle love and fate truly are.

Hakim was old when first Omar met him. And older still when Omar was finished with his lessons. And even older still when Omar approached his former mentor for the hand of his beloved, Guldare. Hakim required a final test to prove his worth.

"Observe, my son," said Hakim, "what I direct. Descend into this cave, and when you are at the bottom of those steps you will find a door which will lead you into a spacious vault, divided into three great halls, in each of which you will see four large brass cisterns placed on each side, full of gold and silver; but take care you do not meddle with them. Before you enter the first hall, be sure to tuck up your vest, wrap it about you, and then pass through the second into the third without stopping. Above all, have a care that you do not touch the walls; for if you do, you will die instantly. At the end of the third hall, you will find a door which opens into a garden planted with fine trees loaded with fruit; walk directly across the garden by a path which will lead you to five steps that
will bring you upon a terrace, where you will see a niche before you, and in that niche a lighted lamp. Take the lamp down, and extinguish it; when you have thrown away the wick, and poured out the liquor, put it in your vestband and bring it to me. Do not be afraid that the liquor will spoil your clothes, for it is not oil; and the lamp will be dry as soon as it is thrown out. If you should wish for any of the fruit of the garden, you may gather as much as you please."

After these words, Hakim drew a cloak around Omar's shoulders, telling him that it was a preservative against all evil, while he should observe what he had prescribed to him. After this instruction he said: "Go down boldly, child, and we shall both be rich all the rest of our days."

Omar descended into the cave. He followed all of Hakim's instructions to the letter. And when he reached the garden filled his pockets and clothes with the beautiful fruit as a reward.

"Pray, father, lend me your hand, to help me out." Omar called.

"Omar," Hakim answered, "pass me up the lamp. I am sure it is a
burden."

"Help me out of the cave," Omar called back. "The lamp is no trouble."

It was here that things got ugly. Hakim became very obstinate. He became enraged with Omar and flew into a passion. He threw a little of his magic and closed the mouth of the cave. This action plainly showed him to be neither Omar's friend nor future father-in-law. He was a man possessed with one singular desire, the lamp.

Omar plugged his ears and fled back into the cave. Several days later he escaped. Hakim and Guldare were gone. And Omar still had the lamp and the cloak. He returned to the place of his birth. Calimport. And to the household
of merchants he once called family. And like all true members of the Fellowship he was now ready for the cruel world.

His first mission. To recruit his siblings (tho not real blood relations) to his cause. The mute, Sargazzo, was the first.




*Footnote: none of this is overly original. you will recognize parts of this story from Tales of a Thousand and One Nights, The Arabian Nights, Bullfinch's Mythology, The Rubaiyat of Omar Khayyam, and Constellations: Glimpses of infinity in fact, myth, and legend.*


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 9, 2004)

biorph said:
			
		

> No, that was intentional, really I swear!    (mumble mumble, stupid computer spellchecker.)




Err - and debaucle.  

Lordy, I'm incorrigible. Okay, I'll shut up now - because the story hour is frikkin' cool.


----------



## the Jester (Feb 9, 2004)

Nice start, diaglo!

Lookin' forward to more...


----------



## dravot (Feb 9, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Err - and debaucle.
> 
> Lordy, I'm incorrigible. Okay, I'll shut up now - because the story hour is frikkin' cool.



Piratecat is incorrigible.  Do not incorrige him.  Please.


----------



## diaglo (Feb 9, 2004)

It was many years since Omar last set foot in Calimsport, one of the greatest cities in Faerun. But the sights, sounds, and smells soon came back to him. And more importantly the dangers. The Circle of Shadows was an ancient Guild built on a firm internal structure. The Circle carried its growth and mastery through a long reign. Members of the Organization are divided into Fellowships which specialize in specific roles, each having their own particular niche within the shadowy society. Omar was a member of a fact finding Fellowship.
The members of the Circle take Guild-sanctioned contracts and some of their own. All profits are returned to the Guild. Some members have set their sights to become part of the secretive Shadow Nobility, the ultimate leaders of the Guild and legends known in far countries. Others simply wish to become the highest paid in their field, working to have the best skills and greatest abilities. And all like Omar have secret agendas. Omar’s goal was to find his lost Guldare and steal her away from her wicked father.

As each member progresses in power, they must face a challenge. These challenges become more and more deadly to cull the undeserving. Many of the challenges are not lone ventures.

Omar’s return to the fold of the Circle was uneventful. Over the next decade, he methodically gathered what information he could of the other guild members and went in search of Sargazzo, the half-orc mute. ( *JoeBlank* is playing Sargazzo, I’ll let him fill you in on his background )

Once again reunited with Sargazzo, Omar felt confident his plans would see fruition. Unfortunately, time ran out for them both.

They received a summons. Another Test. One many had avoided. But one Omar needed. The only way for him to find Hakim was to climb the ladder of power. And this test also offered him an opportunity to influence other members. The Rogue’s Run would include a team of 7 members; Omar bin Woken, Sargazzo, Kem, Kalil Ali, Zyff, Solfien, and Reun. Omar knew of all of them. But had worked with only a few of them. (Zyff is an NPC...i'll let the others tell you about themselves...*biorph* is Kem...*howandwhy99* is Kalil...*arielslover* is Solfien...and Reun is played by a new member of our group...i don't know his ENW alias)

Zyff was the only one Omar distinctly did not trust. He was a member of the Face Dancers. The Fellowship most likely to cause trouble for Omar's plans.


----------



## biorph (Feb 9, 2004)

*Kem*

Kem never knew his parents, and strange as it may sound, it never came up. The fellowship was his mother and father. The circle were his parents.  No one really asked about your past in the fellowship and over time you just forgot about it, like an old scar on the bottom of your foot, you don't see it very often and after a while you forget it's there.

Kem was an Acrobat, one of the Fellowship of Travel, a Risk Taker, A Third Story Man.  To the rest of the guild he and his kind went by another name, something less complementary, The Weasels.  He wasn't a burglar or a pick pocket; neither spy nor diplomat, he was merely happy go lucky Kem.  His philosophy was that the other fellowships may think they looked down on him and his kind, but let them try looking down on anyone 500 feet in the air.  The may call us weasels, garbage pickers, street trash, but still they called us.  They could wail and moan and gnash their teeth, but when push came to shove there were few people more dangerous than an acrobat in their element.  IF they forgot that, well, they wouldn't forget it twice.

He was warming up for a performance with some of his newer members when the call came.  It was a standard run.  He and the other acrobats would draw a crowd, whild Kalil and the pickpockets would fleece the fatter purses.  everyone put money in the hat at the end of one of his performances, whether they knew it or not.  Unfortunately the call came before the start of the show.  A loud whistle caused him and Kalil to turn from their plans just in time to catch the cylinders flying toward their faces.  Lady Blue again, mistress of the challenges. Apparently his time had come.  Kem Looked over the list of his partners in the latest challenge.  Himself, Kalil, and several people he'd never seen in his life before.  Par for the course for the guild tests.  He loved working with members of other guilds,  watching them scratch their heads in confusion on how to cross a 30 foot chasm or pit, when he could easily just climb, swing, or jump across.  He wondered how long it would take this group to stop underestimating him.  He hoped it took a while.


----------



## JoeBlank (Feb 14, 2004)

Sargazzo Irshad does not recall the early part of his life, before he was sold as a slave to House Irshad in Calimsport, so he does not recall how or when his tongue was cut out, or if he was ever able to speak. Not knowing that he was raised by the Circle of Shadows, the orphan half-orc was likewise unaware that his skill in combat and as a bodyguard came from intense training provided by the guild. 




He excelled as a guard on the Irshad estate, and eventually became the personal bodyguard of Quell Irshad, the head of the house of powerful spice merchants. Sargazzo's inability to speak was considered an asset, making him a guard that could be trusted not to reveal family secrets. 




About two years ago, the Circle found the need to eliminate Quell, and bring down the Irshad family. The bard Omar bin Woken gained the confidence of Quell and arranged a meeting, alledgedly to discuss expanding the family's control of the spice trade throughout the region. At the meeting, Omar used his music and his knowledge of a secret sign language to manipulate Sargazzo, who had been planted by the guild for later use. The half-orc did not even recall that he knew the signs, taught to him long ago by the Circle. With prodding from Omar, he willing dealt the blow that finished Quell, and eliminated his fellow bodyguards as well. With the fall of House Irshad, Sargazzo was free for the first time in his life. He removed Quell's signet ring, managing to fit it on his small finger, and wears it to signify that he now owns himself.




Omar reintroduced Sargazzo to life with the Circle, and the two have become a formidable team. The circle often assigns them to play the role of a diplomat and his bodyguard. While Sargazzo understands several languages, he can only communicate using sign language, supplemented by gutteral grunts and the creative us of a signal whistle and a war horn.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Feb 18, 2004)

Sounds like the new campaign's off to a good start!


----------



## diaglo (Feb 28, 2004)

*Instructions in life*

Omar latest mission had him once again as instructor to young noble minds. He was good at his trade. And his charges and their patrons loved him. It was not hard for him to influence them with just a hint of his magic or better with his flowery words and songs. This was, of course, the way of a Thought Stealer. How he gathered information and fulfilled his place in the Circle.

Plus it gave Sargazzo something to do. He was the new bodyguard of the patron of this house. He was not so moody when he had a job to do. Well, moody was one way of being nice. The big brute could be downright destructive. As Omar learned many times when they were between jobs. Omar had paid for more than one round of drinks or new furniture or even cast a few of his charms to calm nerves and help the two shift back into the shadows. No use in letting Hakim find Omar too soon. They weren't yet ready to take on the old Master.

So it was a little, but only a little bit of surprise, when Teseus appeared as his replacement. Teseus and the brute he brought with him were much higher in the Circle than Omar or Sargazzo. Omar was handed a scroll. Teseus smiled. A hint of pride showed at the corners of his mouth and in his eyes. Omar bowed and exited with Sargazzo.

Lady Blue...the time had come. Omar's mind raced. Soon, he would face his toughest challenge. He must be prepared.


----------



## diaglo (Feb 28, 2004)

*5 keys in 5 days*

The others were already there. Omar was renown for his tardiness. A circular chamber deep in the bowels of an abandoned sewer. Directly above the city was mostly asleep. He played a little tune on his whistle.

"I'm glad you all decided to make it," a soft commanding voice spoke. "The group will be needing all of the talents gathered here."

A beam of light appeared in the darkness. As one they turned. A beautiful feminine creature strode out of the light. Lady Blue. But she still couldn't hold a candle to Guldare in Omar's mind.

"Introduction are in order," Omar spoke. He swept out his hand and bowed with a flourish.

"Are you ready?" she asked. She was all business.

"Aye," Omar replied for the group. "We are prepared. What must we do?"

"You will need to recover 5 keys in 5 days. The challenge will be fatal to some or all if you fail. A member of each Fellowship will be needed to pass this test. So you must work together if you are survive. Places of rest are located throughout the maze. You may take the items of treasure you recover. And each of you will be allowed to ask 1 question while you are inside. You may also ask freely how much time is left. Good luck and good hunting."

"Wait," Khalil blurted out. "How will we know who can use what key and if the key even works?"

"Ah, the innocence of youth, so full of questions," Lady Blue laughed. "It will be plainly obvious. You will know. Any more questions?"

"When do we start?" Kem smirked. "I'm not much on working with a bunch of clumsy..."

"You earn the name well," Solafien interrupted.  "Weasel. I agree. The sooner we start the sooner we are finished."

"Hold," Omar said again. "First let us talk strategy. I have some magic and potions. And I can cure some minor or slightly more harmful wounds. I also can change form or disappear from sight or look in on others."

"I concur," Ruen agreed. And then each of the party went into a brief description of their talents.

"Are you done?" Lady Blue spoke. "Then, begin."  The chamber shifted.


----------



## diaglo (Feb 28, 2004)

*The first test*

Omar hated the disorientation spells of that nature always caused. He shook his head to clear his thoughts. The sounds of battle came to his ears. A scream and the hiss of scales on scales were the next sounds that registered. He summoned his light. They were in another circular domed chamber. The floor was covered knee deep in raw sewage. The footing was difficult but manageable with a pronounced crunch to each step.  The only other remarkable things about the place were four closed doors and a...

Huge dark, snakelike monster with a humanoid head swayed in front of one of the doors. Solafien was already in the thick of battle with the thing. It was purple-green in color, with green-white, glistening eyes and a brownish tail. Tiny tentacles around its mouth sported rings and wands.

The creature struck Solafien. Ruen and Sargazzo joined the fray. Sargazzo's let his orcblood take him. He raged. Omar began to play. His mind raced back to the lessons on creatures of this nature. Naga, Serpent, Yuan-ti, ...Banelar. That was it. A Banelar..a magical beast of myth and power. Their wounds wound heal. They were immune to poisons. Poor Solafien would need to know that. They had magic and poison of their own. Poison.

Khalil and Kem were out of combat. Kem and Khalil hid behind Zyff. Zyff pulled out a crossbow. His first shot struck the monster. 

Solafien repositioned. He, Ruen, and Sargazzo had the creature in a triangle. They struck from all sides. The creature hissed. It buried its tail in the sewage. Something happened. Omar quivered but fought off the effects. So did most of the group. Solafien and Kem wavered. Poison. Too late Omar thought. I was too late to warn anyone. Ruen and Sargazzo chopped deeply into the serpentine body. Omar stopped playing and shifted to protect Sargazzo's side with his rapier. Kem scurried up the wall. Khalil pulled his dagger and stood by Zyff still. Zyff fired another bolt this one hit the wall.

Solafien ended the game. A couple well placed strokes of his blades finished the creature. He quickly attacked the tail to recover some of the poison. Omar went to his side and cured some of his wounds.

The sewage drained away.


----------



## diaglo (Feb 28, 2004)

*The search begins*

"Poison," Omar said aloud. "Did anyone feel its effects?"

"Aye," Solafien admitted. Kem too nodded.

"I have nothing for you," Omar admitted. "Does anyone else have something to cure their ails?"

Khalil began to dig thru his pack. "Nope."

After a moment of silence, Zyff spoke up. "I do, but only enough for these two and myself for later. I'm sure this is not the last time we encounter troubles like this one."

He applied an ointment to the forehead of both of the injured party members. They both looked better, but not complete.

In the meantime, Ruen, Khalil, and Sargazzo had been scouring the chamber. The crunch was old bones. Piles of them. The Banelar had done its job well. The four doors were made of different material. One brass, one wood, one iron and one bone. The Banelar had guarded the bone door. Kem, Omar, Zyff, and Solafien joined in the search.

"How much time do we have?" Khalil asked.

A voice spoke, "4 days, 23 hours, 39 minutes, 12 seconds."

"Cool," the youth beamed. "How much time..."

"Don't make me reached over there and bust you in the chops," Solafien warned.

And a warning from a known assassin was enough. Khalil went quiet.

Kem found a hidden panel above the bone door. The party also recovered a few objects. A suit of fine armor, a sword, and a dagger with a hollow hilt. All of these were from the Underdark. A skeleton of an elf was still inside the armor. Solafien smiled. Other items from the Banelar included: a fine wooden wand, two ornate rings, a small jade statuette, an amulet, and a jeweled thigh bone. Plus an odd assortment of coins.

 Some of loot, Omar told them, were magical. He noted the type of magic. But would not be able to identify its true nature.

"I can do that," Zyff again helped. "I have a wand with some power to determine key words for use of items."

Omar filed this information away in his mind for later reflection. The wand Zyff carried alone was worth 5500gp. And the 3 doses of ointment weren't cheap either. Why again, besides being the only Face Dancer, was Zyff interested in helping the party.


----------



## diaglo (Feb 28, 2004)

*Keystone criminals*

Chaos ensued. The group split up. In a 40' diameter room it is hard to imagine. But that's what happened. Individually, each party member picked his own thing to do or concentrate on. Omar found a spot and sat down. His head still hurt from the teleportation and all of this wandering, meandering, or pettiness wasn't helping him.

Khalil went flying thru the air and landed a bit bruised and embarrassed in the center of the room. The hidden panel opened into a hidden alcove.  Zyff and Kem stood in front of another door. Solafien and Ruen by another. Sargazzo just watched while guarding Omar. Omar looked up at the mute and smiled.

"If someone would just inspire me," Kem started. "I might be able to attempt one of these doors. Or maybe if Khalil were inspired."

Omar ignored the goading. Without a plan he wasn't wasting his talent on half-arsed hi-jinxes. And he also wasn't going to suggest a plan to this rabble. When things settled down some maybe he would speak. They still had time. Plenty of time as far as he could determine.

Dumb luck spoiled even Omar's waiting. Khalil noticed something while he was above. He inspected a block in the center of the room. The others finally worked together to help him clear a space. He inserted the jeweled wand. CLick.

The party tried the doors. They were easy to open now. Chaos returned as the party scattered to try everything at the same time. This bothered Omar. He was wondering just how the more rigid and formalized of the party could stand it.

The Bone door opened. Spears flew out of the darkness. The way beyond was a very long corridor with poorly constructed walls. The floor had rubble. And a dark void blocked the end.

The other doors opened into similar fun places. One had a 60' deep pit covered with poison coated spears and a slick wall with a rope stretched taut. A gust of wind blew in the face of those in the doorway. Another had a small chamber with yet another door. The room practically screamed trap. Solafien found to interesting crevices in the walls which indicated blade traps. And the last well it wasn't any better. Of course the group was scattered. So neither knew what the other was doing or what troubles lay beyond each door.

Omar smacked his forehead and joined Solafien and Ruen. Sargazzo followed. Zyff and Kem stood by the tightrope. While Khalil kept tabs on the crumpled room.


----------



## diaglo (Feb 28, 2004)

*watch your step*

Trap alright. And Solafien and Omar felt it. Omar quickly healed himself. Solafien downed a potion. Kem and Zyff came to investigate the commotion.

"We should pick one room and investigate it together," Kem said. "Isn't that what Lady Blue meant by us working together."

"Well, duh," Zyff smirked. "And just which room should be the first."

"I could push the kid into one of the rooms," Solafien hinted. "I am a Hammer. and all the world is a nail for me to drive into place."

Omar stepped a little away from the darkly skinned half breed assassin. So did everyone else. Sargazzo signed to Omar.

"Our friend here thinks the best choice for the rope room is the weasel," Omar translated. "He also thinks the kid maybe useful later, so we'd best not get him killed yet. Not at least until he completes his assigned task."

Sargazzo grunted. Not an exact translation of "What should we do?" but it left the others guessing and that was what Omar wanted. He wanted them guessing if he or Sargazzo were the ones to watch.

The party went to Khalil. He was convinced they could accomplish the crumpled room. A few feet in, however, he started to have second thoughts. The floor was a trigger for multiple dart traps.

Zyff sprouted bat wings. "Perhaps I should fly across and attach a rope. Does anyone have rope?"

Everyone nodded. Kem tied 250' rope together. Omar assumed Avariel form just in case a backup was needed. Zyff flew to the other end and attached the rope. To what. No one knew until they got there. A rod. An immoveable rod. Another  5000gp...plus the bat wings...a cloak of the bat...26000gp and he revealed he had other items on his person. Zyff definitely needed watching.

Along the way Kem and Khalil made note of the trapped pathway from above. The void at the end refused all guessing. Ruen plunged ahead. Sargazzo followed. Omar pulled out his mirror and began to sing. He pictured the half-orc. He was alive and in a jungle setting with Ruen. Everyone else followed.


----------



## diaglo (Feb 28, 2004)

*End of session 1.*

(I cut out here to host a Super Bowl party   but from what i gather we had another battle with some spiders and their queen...although, spiders don't have queens in RL.    The party burned out the nest.)

The spider queen lay dead. Her bloated corpse soon rotted and disappeared. All that remained were magic baubles, jewelry, and coins: the spoils of the victory. Omar's magic was all but spent. He had sustained some injuries during the battle. And he used what was left to heal himself.

"Now what?" Kem asked the obvious.

"Well now we rest," Omar said. "Solafien still needs to be tended too. The Banelar's poison has some lasting effect on his system. And I must need recover my magic. Plus we have no way back. That void was a one way ticket here. My guess is we need the key to return."

Another disturbing peculiarity inhabited this jungle. It never got dark. It was always day. And the light of the day hung low on the horizon. Something the party needed to investigate.   

They took turns on watch. The noises around the blast site were unusual to say the least. Omar had a hard time sleeping, he tried to parrot the sounds. They would add much to his repertoire.  But the need for sleep finally overcame him.  Omar warned Sargazzo to keep an eye on Zyff. Sargazzo needed little sleep and no water or food. He possessed a curious ring which took care of those needs.

And the magic just kept on coming. Zyff busily identified the Spider Queen's hoard with his wand. By now the party had a wand of 3 magic missles with 13 charges, a wand of enervative healing, a suit of magical darkened studded leather, a magical darkwood buckler, a jade statuette which could heal once per day, a ring for detecting thoughts, a ring for fast healing, an amulet of armor, a long dagger of venom, a shirt of drow made chain, a drow shortsword,  and a magical short sword. They also had assorted coins and jewelry worth in excess of 19000gp. This was indeed a very nice haul for a gang of thieves.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Feb 29, 2004)

Very generous.  I suspect Zyff has more surprises under his cloak, as well.


----------



## biorph (Mar 21, 2004)

*He goes through the air with the greatest of ease*

I guess I’ll be filling in for the parts Diaglo missed.

Amateurs Kem thought to himself, I’m dealing with a bunch of amateurs.  If this is what the other fellowships were turning out Kem was surprised the circle managed to keep the whole mess together.  Kem had no problem with Kahlil, and Zyff and Omar were spell casters, always useful in their proper place, but the other three, uggh, they were little better than petty thugs.  “I suppose I COULD have simply jumped over those trapped plates,” he thought to himself “but why do things the hard way when we have other people so willing to volunteer.” 

As he exited the next teleportation circle he found himself in a fog filled jungle.  It was impossible to see the sky, or even more than 50 feet in any direction.  The party had arrived in a circular clearing in the jungle.  At the each of the compass points was a tree with a black gem inside it.  No one was really quite sure what to do.  Kem suggested perhaps he could climb a tree and maybe the top would be above the fog.  No one objected so he began to go up.  It was a tree, he’s been climbing those since he could walk.  As he ascended, the fog didn’t lessen and it looked like he was starting to reach the top of the tree.  That’s when it happened.  Kem had never felt such a mossy branch before.  As he pulled himself up with he, he found himself looking into the eyes of a large, angry spider.  The creature snapped at him, but Kem ducked out of the way.  From behind the creature the branches stirred.  More of them seemed to be coming.  The guild didn’t raise a fool.  In one motion he jumped out of the tree and let himself fall to the ground.  He was able to grab some of the branches to slow his descent, and absorb most of the shock of falling with a well timed summersault, but even still, he landed hard and hurt his back in the tumble. “SPIDERS!” he shouted just in time to warn the party as the creatures dropped out of the trees.


----------



## biorph (Mar 21, 2004)

*Spider Spider Burning Bright*

The party managed to make quick work of the beasts, which was good because their bites dissolved flesh.  There were 5 of them and 6 of the party.  Omar and Ruen each held their own, but Solafien needed help.  Apparently his training as an assassin in no way prepared him to deal with a spider.  “What a useless assassin Kem thought to himself, he couldn’t hit the broadside of the palace with a can of paint.”  Kahlil and Kem ended up having to do most of the work to save the assassin’s bacon.  Everyone else was managing to hold their own.  As Kem expected the assassin with the big swords had no ability to use them try to hit the spider though he might.  When Kem and Kahlil finished off theirs, Kem moved over to help Omar finish off the others, not that the half-orc needed the help.  Apparently his training in the guild of Warmongers was quite accomplished.  They had managed to kill the last one just as it was trying to escape.  When the battle was over the assassin was crying like a kid with a skinned knee, Kem found it amusing that the elf, the oldest one in the party, was acting like he was younger than Kahlil.  When Omar took care of everyone’s wounds, Kem had an idea.  Perhaps the key they sought was at the spiders’ nest.  Kem had Kahlil retrieve a torch from his backpack then lit the web on fire.  Sure enough in a few seconds, the entire forest was alight with trails of fire, like a network of black powder fuses, followed by a deafening BOOM!  Even at this distance they could see a large fire in what must have been the spiders’ nest. Eager not to waste time, they hurried to the source of the fire before it burned itself out.  Before they headed off, Solafien quickly took the poison glands from the dead spiders, eager to give any survivors a taste of their own medicine.

They delved into the jungle, creating their own trial, since none existed, using only the still burning nest to guide them.  As they approached the scene was one of absolute carnage.  Charred flesh lay everywhere.  Bits and pieces of spider parts lay strewn about the ground, as though the fires has caused the spinnerets of the spiders to explode, thus blowing up the spiders themselves.  However on the ground still moving even after an explosion which denuded all the trees for five hundred feet around, there lay the queen, menace in her eyes, and 4 of her deadly legs beckoning, as if to welcome the rogues.  It was at this point that Solafien tried to put it out of it’s misery…by walking up to it and pointing a weapon at it.  The rest of the action was a blur, but Sargazzo and Ruen did most of the work and helped rescuer the assassin after the queen had him pinned and was trying to bite off his head.  Kem took a few good whack at her and Kahlil  and Zyff sent a few arrows it’s way, while Omar inspired them all.    Solafien stood there and whined about how he couldnn’t move and how all the money in his pouch better still be there after he got unstuck from Kahlil.  Even thought it was a rough battle but by the end of it everyone was thankfully still alive, even if the cobwebs the queen shot, did bind Kahlil and Solafien closer than most newlyweds on their honeymoon.


----------



## biorph (Mar 21, 2004)

*Knock Knock*

When the party had rested for the night they still had no idea what to do or how to leave the jungle.  They really had only one clue.  Something Sargazzo had noticed on his watch.  The sun never set here.  It never seemed to move in fact.  Kahlil suggested that perhaps something had happened to the stones while they slept.  Solafien was the tracker, but again the assassin proved unable to perform even the simplest of tasks.  As they tried to head back to the clearing they had entered they ended up only further in the jungle.  The fog thickened here, until eventually it was almost impossible to see your hand in front of your face let alone the rest of the party.  Solafien was lucky he had decent reflexes as he managed to catch himself before the land they were walking almost blindly on suddenly stopped short into a set of stairs.  With no other option presenting itself, they decided to follow the stairs.  Thankfully as they descended the fog thinned. And they could see that they were entering some sort of a canyon.  At the end of the canyon were a set of 20 foot tall stone doors as wide as the canyon itself.  However no keyhole openings or other mechanisms presented themselves for a means by which to open the door.  Omar suggested Kahlil try the chime of opening they had found in one of their treasure hordes. Kahlil took the chime out and rang.  A second later the entire party ran out of the way as a the large doors fell outward into the canyon nearly crushing the party, thankfully everyone managed to get out without being trapped.  Beyond the doors lay a strange sight.  A wall of solid blackness, much like the hemisphere of blackness they had used to enter this jungle.  Was this another teleportation device?  Should they all go through this one as they did the first?  Their questions were answered when three giant sized arrows flew out of the darkness toward the party two of them hitting Ruen square in the chest.


----------



## biorph (Mar 21, 2004)

*eep*

{deleted repeat}


----------



## biorph (Mar 21, 2004)

*Behind Black Walls*

Pinned down by the arrows, no one was sure what to do.  Solafioen as usual withdrew.  Zyff and Kem climbed the canyon walls high into the fog to avoid being seen by the archer behind the black wall.  Sargazzo and Ruen both charge into the darkness.  Neither of them said anything. But a few more straw arrows hit the walls.  A few second later Ruen came out badly wounded with even more arrows sticking out of him now. He fell prone trying to get to safety from the archer’s attacks.  Kahlil apparently fearing for the half orc, rushed into the blackness.  The boy cried out “MEDUSAS! LOOK AWAY!” before there was a loud scream and the sound of a thump hitting the ground.  “This is going badly, Kem thought to himself.  We need to end this quickly, whatever a medusa is it’s too good with those arrows. Kem slid down the wall and moved through the blackness.  He took Kahlil’s advice and looked at the ground as much as he could.  He saw Kahlil slumped on the ground, injured but his wounds were still bleeding.  There were three other sets of legs, the half-orc’s and two covered in scales.  He moved over to Kahlil’s prone form, he had apparently taken the brunt of the arrows.  He managed to stop the bleeding, and called out to Omar that they had a man down.  As the bard rushed in he dared a look at the half-orc. Sargazzo was bleeding badly, but s was the snake haired archer.  The other set of legs belonged to a monk Sargasso was having trouble hitting.  Kem knew he needed to take some pressure off the half orc and moved to engage the bowwoman.  She was ready for him though and move out of his reach just in time to fill Kem full of arrows.  The bow was bigger than she was but she wielded it masterfully.  Kem knew that they needed to take her down quickly, he had felt something strange when he had looked at her, his heart almost seemed to stop but he fought it off.  Whatever magic this woman had, it affected you just by looking at her.  He called out to Sargazzo to cover him then did three standing back flips over the medusa to prevents her from being able to retreat further. Omar came rushing in and managed to get Kahlil awake again.  The boy used his wand to fire off three missiles into the archer.  Sargazzo moved opposite Kem and the archer was distracted enough to open her defense.  The problem was, she still has some wall of force surrounding her, it was deflecting some of Sargazzo’s attacks.  Thankfully one did manage to get through, but both Kem and Sargazzo were on their last legs.  If the archer didn’t fall soon, both of them would.  Kem fell back on an old trick he’d learned in the streets.  Using his legs he knocked the medusa’s knees out from under her, and then summoning all his strength he brought his short sword crashing down upon her skull slicing it in twain.  As the Medusa dies, her companion seemed to dissolve into nothing, leaving only a puddle of goo and some trinkets on the floor.  Just them Solafien decided to join back in the fight, just in time to make Kem roll his eyes in disgust.


----------



## biorph (Mar 21, 2004)

*Rock-a-bye Baby*

Omar and Kahlil healed the party using their wands.  And they decided to proceed down the long hallway the medusa’s had obviously been guarding.  Apparently, Solafien decided to put himself in harms way and take point for once.  Kahlil followed after him, not trusting the assassin.  The two had been sniping at one another since they had met.  Kem had to admit, he was growing to respect MOST of the party.  Solafien whispered that he heard some noise down the hall and he was going to investigate.  Kahlil decided to follow him.  They were both very difficult to see as they went down the corridor to the first opening on the right.  A minute later it sounded like a fight was breaking out between the two of then “WHAT ARE YOU DOING! YOU CAN’T KILL THEM!” they heard Kahlil’s voice shout.  If Solafien replied they didn’t hear it.  The rest of the party ran to see what the commotion was.  As they entered they saw the two tussling in front of three bassinets.  Apparently this was where the medusas had made their home, and it came complete with family.  An argument broke out. Apparently Ruen and Solafien were all for killing the children so they wouldn’t be a burden; while Kem and Kahlil were dead set against such a thing happening.  Thankfully Omar and Zyff proved the voice of reason before it came to blows.  They reminded everyone that they still had life debts for training and shelter to pay off to the circle and the baby medusas went for a good price on the black market.  They could put the medusas toward their debts to the circle easily and pay off a good portion of them.  The circle would raise and train them like any of the other orphans they took in.  Kem had no problem with this, though, Kahlil seemed a bit apprehensive but agreed anyway.  Ruen and Solafien were more than willing to accept this agreement.  Kem cut up some of the silks that were used for pillows and curtains and fashioned some crude carriers for the babies.  He then made some little sleeping masks for them, Omar had mentioned that if you meet their gaze they can turn you to stone, which explained some of the decorations in the room, the 4 very lifelike statues that the medusa had apparently used for a clothes hamper.  Unfortunately there was nothing the group could do for them now.  The rest of the party searched the floor and walls while Kem searched the ceiling.  He really wished that he wasn’t the one who always had to do that but apparently no on else had even THAT basic training either.  Sometimes it was such a burden.  Not that he got a thank you when he found the trap door hidden there.


----------



## biorph (Mar 21, 2004)

*Shafted*

The door was locked and since Kem didn’t usually need to open locks, after all how many people locked their windows 5 stories in the air, they had no way to get the door open by normal methods.  They brought out the chime of opening again.  The door opened up into a shaft, the shaft left straight up with rungs set into the walls the help climbing…for those that needed them.  Off to the side were two more openings.  The whole place just radiated traps from Kems point of view, but Solafien and Ruen refused to listen.  Kem figured that he’d better go and help them before they got themselves killed.  As they climbed up, they decided to ignore the other passages for now and head on up.  Kem’s instincts proved right when about 50 feet up he encountered a breakaway rung.  Kem managed to catch himself on the wall.  It was a good thing he was on point, otherwise one of the other two would be falling right now and probably breaking their neck.  This didn’t bode well but he decided to continue onward for now.  In another hundred feet, the rung came out of the wall again, but this time with a click.  Kem watched in horror as they door at the bottom slide shut trapping them in.

Kem had had enough, He knew he was right and given the height of this shaft he had a pretty good idea what the next trap was going to be, high and deadly.  Kem slid down the wall past Solafien and Ruen.  “That’s it, I’ve had enough” he said “I know this music, and I’m stopping the band before they get to the finale.  You all can get yourselves killed, I’m going to be trying to get out before we all die in here.”  Solafien and Ruen shrugged and continued climbing.  Kem waited at the bottom sitting on the trap door, trying to get the attention of the rest of the party.  He was hardly surprised when about a minute later all the rungs snapped back into the walls and he heard the screams of Solafien and Ruen falling down the now smooth shaft.  Ruen had managed to catch himself, but the assassin fell the whole way and landed hard.  Kem smiled an ‘I told you so’ at the assassin and helped him up.  All of the healing was on the other side of the trap door however.  The assassin though injured was undeterred by the smug acrobat and began free climbing the walls back up.  Ruen and Solafien met in one of the off shoot passages and decided to explore those rather than try to free climb all the way to the top.  Sensing what was coming next from this comedy pair of rouges he started pounding harder on the trap door for his party to find some way to let him out before these two ended up getting him killed.    He could hear Ruen and Solafien talking to each other as they crawled down the side shafts.  Kem continued to pound away at the door.  Apparently the rest of the party had Kahlil standing on Sargazzo’s shoulders trying to open the door but it wasn’t working. “Hey what’s this door in the floor?” he heard Ruen’s voice echo.  “I don’t know said Solafien, let me check it for traps.”  A few seconds later Solafien said “It doesn’t appear to be trapped, but there is a strange clicking noised coming from behind it.”  Kem’s face went white.  He called out to the two to please wait until he was out before they got themselves killed setting off traps.  They thought he was joking but agreed.  Kem pounded furiously on the door until finally he heard a familiar *ting* and the door slid open.  Apparently the chime had used all it’s charges, but Kem was glad they had one left to get him out.  He braced himself against the wall so he wouldn’t fall and then dropped into the room with the rest of the party.  He warned them away from the open hole and called out to the two of them in the shaft that they could go ahead now.  Kem started counting to himself mentally. 3…”Hey the door’s stuck, help me Ruen” said Solafien.  2…”There’s that’s got it” said Ruen. 1…”What are these little black things, there’s a bunch of them,” said Solafien. “Aaaaaaaaand now” commented Kem to himself as screams started erupting from the shaft a moment later. “RUUUUUUUUN!” they heard Ruen shout as the echoes of clicking got louder and louder.    In a minute they saw the source as thousands after thousands of beetles fell from the shaft splattering on impact when they fell the sixty feet into the ground of the room.there must have been a million of them total, the room was covered in much for almost a foot by the time the rain stopped.  “Everyone okay?” Omar called up the shaft.  “Fine” they replied in unison “sorry about that.”


----------



## biorph (Mar 21, 2004)

*Golden Showers and the Thought Police*

Solafien had apparently learned his lesson, but Ruen still wanted to see what was at the top.  Since he was willing to do it the hard way, no one really objected.  As Ruen climbed up out of sight, 10 minutes later they heard what sounded like the ocean.  And then with a sound like a wave crashing onto the shore coins began to pour out of the trap door in the ceiling.  As they landed the bounced everywhere forcing the party to take the babies and take cover outside the room. After a few seconds the coins stopped.  A minute later Ruen came down looking very pleased with himself.  “Grab all you can guys, it’s all for us.” He said.  The party wasted no time filling their pockets witch as much gold as possible.  They even pried up the coins covered in bug guts from the beetles.  When they finished they found they had over fifty pounds worth of gold.  Even Kem had to admit, Ruen’s instincts had been right on, and it was certainly more than generous of him to share his treasure with them.  They would have gone back for more, but the shaft had sealed once Ruen left, and no one felt like trying to open it again.

Gold and children in hand the party continued further down the corridor.  They avoided a collapsing ceiling and reached what appeared to be a dead end.  He was hearing voices in his mind, but only for a few seconds.  He got an image in his mind of Ruen grabbing a giant diamond and a room with a sarcophagus.  He asked Ruen  “Where did you find a giant diamond” and the warmonger got all edgy and defensive.  The party erupted into an argument about who heard what and what was going on.  Apparently Kem was not the only one hearing the thoughts of others.  And when Omar tried a healing spell, all the wounded people in the party received healing instead of just one.  “Ruen piped up, I saw the outside of this place when I was up in the shaft, it’s a big pyramid.  Maybe we’re under the apex now and that’s causing something to happen.” “I’m more interested in this giant diamond you saw while up there,” said Kem “What happened to it?” “I left it there” said Ruen, “You’re free to go back and try to get it if you want.”  Kem wasn’t sure that he believed the rogue but let the matter drop.  After much arguing the party eventually decided to try their way to the top of the pyramid and see if anything was there.


----------



## biorph (Mar 22, 2004)

*Soak up the Sun*

The party made their way out of the pyramid and back into the box canyon.  They tied together all the ropes they had and Zyff tried to fly to the top of the pyramid.  While he was gone, Omar shared a secret with the party.  “I don’t think we should trust our friend Zyff, I think he’s a demon in disguise, back in the pyramid I read his mind.”  Kem wasn’t sure what to think but he wanted confirmation of this.  A thought stealer accusing a face dancer of deceit was certainly the pot calling the kettle black.

(OOC note:  Thought Stealers and Face Dancers are two of the fellowships in the thieves guild we are all part of.  Thought stealers are just that interrogators and secret finders.  Face Dancer are like the spy masters and infiltrators.  Zyff is a face dancer and Omar is a thought stealer.  Both are masters of deception)

When Zyff returned Kem asked him flat out “So Zyff, what’s this Omar tells us about you being some sort of evil demon?  Is that why you have wings?”  

“Zyf looked shocked  as he responded.  “I’m not evil” he said “Although the blood of the infernal does run thick in my veins, I’m no different than others of ‘mixed’ parentage.” He said looking meaningfully at Solafien.

“Are you implying something Zyff?” Solafien asked his hands going to the two swords at his belt.

“Only that you didn’t seem to have a problem in that shaft when the lights went out after the door closed, or in any of the rooms where it was hard to see.  Most elves do well with little light, but few do well with none at all.  So maybe I’m not the only one of mixed parentage here is all I’m saying.”

“Whatever” said Kahlil impatiently, “did you find the top? What’s up there?”

“The fog breaks about fifty feet below the apex of the pyramid.  The sun is up there, at the top of the pyramid, but it’s not hot, it just provides a lot of light, it doesn’t even hurt to look at.”

Using Ziff’s immoveable rod, and some pitons from Kahlil’s climbing kit they made their way up to the top of the pyramid.  The light was unusual, it seemed an almost solid sphere.  Like the wall of darkness below but in reverse.  No one really wanted to go in, but Ruen thought he would try it.  After about a minute, the entire world went black, like nightfall all in a second.  Sargazzo whispered something to Omar and the bard looked at Ruen.  “What’s that you put in your pack?” he asked, “It looks like a large rock.”  Everyone turned to look at Ruen.  He didn’t deny it, and took out a giant diamond that was gently glowing.  

“Hey, you found one of the keys” said Kem

“Why do you think that?” Said Ruen

“It’s a big diamond that holds the sun of this entire section, it just screams KEY to me.”

With the sun out, they saw a pedestal where the sun was, it looked like it was able to hold a large object.

“Is that where what was holding it?” asked Kahlil “This whole thing was lit buy a big diamond?”

“No” replied Ruen  “I found this at the top of the shaft, I figured since I let you guys keep the gold, it seemed more than fair for me to keep this.”

As they argued the whole party was starting to notice that with the lights out a whole new set of sounds were starting to come out of the jungle, and most of them sounded like thay came from hungry or angry animals. 

“We still don’t know what to do, and we can barely see” said Omar  he pulled out his lamp said rubbed it saying “I wish for light.”  As the small flame came up Omar seemed transfixed for a minute staring into it.  Then he moved to put the lamp away carefully and said, “I’ve had an idea, I think we should head back to the clearing and see what happens, I think something will have changed now that the sun is down.

“But how do we know if we’ve found all the key for this section yet?” asked Solafien

“Let’s just ask” said Omar and he called out “I’m going to use my one question now.  How many keys do we have left to find.?”

“You have 3 keys left to find.” Said a voice from all around them.

“Three?” said the entire party in unison.

“I guess that statue with the unidentifiable aura from when we fought the snake thing was the first one.” Said Kem “Hey we’ve already found two and not even a day has passed, we’re in luck, let’s hope it lasts.”

The entire party was hoping it would last as they slowly descended the pyramid in the darkness.


----------



## biorph (Mar 22, 2004)

*There and Back Again*

The group made their way back to their trail, hoping to find where they had gotten lost the first time.  The air around them was full of noise, this jungle definitely came to life at night.  Solafien couldn’t find the trail back to the clearing, but strangely Ruen could.  When he tried to show everyone else the tracks and no one could see them it became obvious that they were being mislead by magic.

There when they entered the clearing there was no denying something had changed.  The entire place was softly lit by the four stones in the trees.  But even as they entered the clearing they still weren’t quite sure what to do.  Kem suggested taking the diamond out but o no one listened to him.  In frustration Ruen called out “I am using my one question now! How do we leave this area?!”  And all around them a voice spoke “The sun must rise again.”

Taking that literally the party trudged back to the top of the pyramid, and replaced the stone restoring light to the jungle.  But nothing happened.  They then returned to the clearing, but again, nothing happened.  Kem tried suggesting again “Why don’t we try shining the light in the clearing, maybe that will do something, we’re out of other ideas.”

The party with no other options, readily available agreed, and once again went back to the top of the pyramid to retrieve the diamond.  The returned to the clearing with it and found the tree stones glowing once again.  When they took the diamond out they entire light of the full sun filled the clearing, not the soft light that they normally saw when they pulled out the diamond.  In an instant the party felt the pull of teleportation again and found themselves back in the center room where they had begun with the diamond glowing softly once again.


----------



## biorph (Mar 27, 2004)

*What's Behind Door Number 2*

“Okay” said Kem, “we’re down one section and two keys, which one’s next?”

“Let’s try behind the bone door” suggested Solafien “I got all the way to the end of the trapped hallway and the second door.”

“Great” said omar, “so is it locked?”

“Umm…” replied the assassin.

“is it unlocked” as Ruen?

“wellll….” Replied the assassin

Kem could feel the beginning of a pounding in his head.  He wondered if this was one of those ‘migraines’ some of the magically inclined acrobats talked about.  “You forgot to check didn’t you?” he asked?

“Well I was a little busy dodging the poisoned darts at the time,” said Solafien “Let’s see how clearly you’re thinking when you have 80 darts whizzing at your head Monkeyboy McPoofypants”

Kem just continued to rub his temples like he’d seen others do. “It’s irrelevant now, we’ll need to get past it eventually, we may as well do this one next, at least we know the way past the traps in this corridor…don’t we?”

“Yeah” replied the assassin sarcastically, “don’t get hit, that technical enough for you?”

“Maybe it’s another pressure plate trap” suggested Zyff trying to keep the peace “Why don’t we use the immovable rod again and make a bridge like before.”

“Fine” said Solafien “Why don’t I go since I have the most experience in the room anyway.”

“I’d better go with you” said Ruen “Just in case there is something waiting on the other side of the door.”

The two went out of sight expertly dodging the hail of darts that came at them from the walls.

“Look at this.” Said Kem picking up a dart.  “They look poisoned, but they aren’t real.  The minute you blink they disappear.”

“Interesting” said Omar “Illusions, perhaps we should tell our friends about them?”

“I don’t think it matters now” said Kahlil, “I think they’re there.”  

Indeed Sargazzo, gave Omar the ‘thumbs up’ to indicate they were okay.  But then a look of concern crossed his face.  He quickly started signing something to Omar.

“What’s that?” said Kahlil being a smartass, “Little Timmy’s trapped in the well?”

“Sargazzo sees something, but he’s not sure what” said Omar “But something’s wrong.”

In a minute they all heard it, it sounded like some sort of chopping, not like steel on steel, but metal on sticks or…bone?  Just in case, Omar started singing.  Then they started hearing shouts of pain, but in a seconds it stopped.  

“We’re through the door” called out Solafien “You guys have gotta see this.”


----------



## biorph (Mar 27, 2004)

*You Don't Want to see me, When I've Just Woken up*

The used the immovable rod to make a sort zip line down the trapped corridor.  No one wanted to test whether or not ALL of the darts were illusions or just most of them.  At the end of the corridor the found the remains of a door fashioned entirely from bones, mush like the one they had used to enter the corridor.  

“Wow,” said Omar “That must have been some lock.” Ruen and Solafien were beaten up pretty badly.  They said the door itself animated and actually attacked them.  It was easy to see why though.  The room beyond was something worth guarding.  It smelt of fresh air and ripe fruit.  As he entered Kem felt his spirits lift somewhat.  It was certainly a beautifully crafted room as well.  White marble columns, a gently flowing fountain, and a vine with fruit of different kinds lining the walls, some of it glowing.  In the center of the room was a gently smoking censer, it gave off a low glow and made the room warn but not uncomfortable.

Everyone was amazed at the beauty of the room, but no one wanted to trust it.  The most suspicious of all were the eight feather pallets on the floor.  The looked warm and soft and almost called out to the party to rest here and soothe their weary muscles.  No one was quite sure what to do or what to make of things.  Everyone started looking around the room, pointed ignoring the vine, lest they find out its favorite fertilizer was blood and bone.

Solafien searched the walls for secret door but couldn’t find any.  Kem approached the fountain.  He had a hunch and was going to play it.  Sargazzo and Omar investigated the censer, Kahlil and Ruen looked at the pallets.  Taking a penny out of his numerous pockets he threw it into the well and said “I wish we knew what to do next.”  In the blink of an eye a set of dishes appeared.  Each of them made of gold and a fine wine goblet beside each one, but no knives or other utensils.  “I guess we eat, he said to the party at large.”

No one else was willing to try to get some of the fruit so Kem volunteered.  He grabbed for one of the regular peaches.  Everyone, including himself was surprised when nothing happened.  No movement, no poison darts, no anything.  He put the fruit on the plate.  As it touched the plate it immediately fell apart into eight equal slices.  Kem tried one of the slices, it was juicy and good.  He finished off the peach and grabbed another, this time a glowing one.  He didn’t put it on the plate this time and tried just eating it raw.  It was good, better than the first one in fact.  As he ate it he felt some of the weariness and pain from the Baylenar’s poison leave him.  “It’s good to eat,” he told the party, “Apparently the glowing ones have curing properties.”

“Lady Blue did say that there would be safe places to rest” said Kahlil, “Maybe this is one of those places.”  The rest of the party shrugged in response, everyone was tired and weary after tramping around the hot jungle all day.  They all picked some fruit and ate it.  There were more than just peaces through, there were bundles of grapes, melons, dates, figs, and various other assorted fruits.  Omar tried some of the water in his hands.  Like the fruit it was strangely refreshing.    He put one of the gold goblets in the water and came back with a cup full of wine.  He tried putting one of the figurines they had found into the water, but nothing happened.

“Sargazzo wants to know what we do now” said Omar  “There doesn’t appear to be a second exit to this room”

“Well there’s one more pallet than we have people,”” said Kem, “maybe if we sleep something will reveal itself, either that or we can try fooling around with the censer in the center of the room.”  After some debate the party agreed to post watch and have Sargazzo stay up most of the night, since he needed much less sleep thanks to his magic ring.  The party settled in, Kem and Omar tucking in the Medusa babies.  Kem didn’t want to push his luck asking for sippy cups that turned the water into milk instead, who knew what the wishing properties of the fountain were of how far they could be pushed.

The party settled down for a quick nap, with Ruen waking Sargazzo after two hours.

The next morning found everyone surprised.  Everyone, including Sargazzo was naked in their pallets, their clothes washed mended and folded, their weapons were cleaned, oiled, and neatly arranged by their beds. No one was quite sure what happened, especially Sargazzo, who didn’t seem happy to have fallen asleep on his watch.  Kem couldn’t blame the half –orc though, it was clear that they were all under some new enchantment of the room.  The biggest surprise was Zyff.  Red horns, wings, and blue skin; he looked like some sort of demonic elf.

“So that’s what you look like” said Kem “Good to know.”

Zyff ignored Kem and Looked at Solafien, who had a noticeably darker skin tone “The darkvision, the interest in the drow skeletons and armor, the love of killing, I KNEW IT! I knew you were a half drow.”

“Of course Zyff” said Omar “It took you this long to figure that out?”  Omar gave Zyff cocky smile and flashed his ring of detect thoughts.

Solafien gave them both a look, making it clear that the assassin had not yet mastered the art of killing with a look, but wished he had.

Looking around at the room full of naked men getting dressed, only one smug satisfied thought crossed Kem’s mind.  ‘Heh heh heh, guess I win THAT contest’ he thought to himself picking up his quarterstaff  ‘No wonder everyone else felt it necessary to carry SOOO many weapons.’

As everyone dressed, Kem decided to give the room another quick once over, and found the door Solafien had overlooked.  After checking it for traps, he opened it.  A skeleton fell out of the door, revealing a hallway behind it.  “I guess we’ve found the eighth person” said Kem.


----------



## Elder-Basilisk (Mar 27, 2004)

Two pages and no TPK? I have trouble believing this is a Diaglo game. Judging by party dynamics, though it looks like it'll happen sooner or later.


----------



## biorph (Mar 27, 2004)

*The Rouge, The Rouge, The Rouge is on Fire*

It was another elf skeleton, ‘You couldn’t throw a rack around here with smashing the skeleton of some dead elf,’ thought Kem, ‘They were like cockroaches’.  The elf had a nice sword with him though, it’s hilt was composed of moving gears and it had writing on it in gnomish, something about being the bane of clockmakers.  Zyff used his wand to identify it, it was a magic sword, definitely of gnomish make.  It aided those who wished to search out and disable traps.  But it also had the ability to sunder objects it’s user wished to destroy.  Kahlil toot it, since he was the most trained at disabling traps.  Beyond the skeleton was a darkness past which no light would penetrate.  Solafien and Sargazzo went first.  They didn’t respond when they reached the end of the hall.  Omar thought it might be another teleporter, so he tried scrying on them again.  He pulled out his mirror and saw Solafien and Sargazzo standing in the bottom of an earthen pit looking around.  “They seemed alright, it looks like it’s another teleporter.”  Following Omar’s advice the party went through one at a time finding themselves in the bottom of a pit with high rock walls on each side.  However before they went they left the babies in the chamber with some mashed up peaches.  It was probably safer for them here, and hopefully they'd be alright.  until they got back. 

Just within the range of the light was an opening in the wall some 30 feet up.  Omar mentioned that Sargazzo could also see another opening a little beyond that one.  Ruen volunteer to climb up and check out the first one, and Kem was more then happy to let him, after all, it would help to get a good estimate of the abilities of the ‘competition’.  Ruen had some abilities, but nothing spectacular.  As he entered the cave there was a large gout of flame and Ruen went flying onto the opposite wall but caught himself and slid down to the bottom.  Traps like that were the reason an acrobat never volunteered to go first in a climbing mission if he could help it.  Thinking like that  was one of the reasons fellowship of the acrobats were nicknamed ‘weasels’.  Ruen climbed up the wall again, filling this time tying a rope off so Kahlil could climb up with him and search for traps.  They both went up but a few seconds later Kahlil came flying out in another large gout of flame, hitting the wall and falling to the ground.  The poor kid was not very good at climbing and had gotten knocked cold from the fall.  He left Kahlil to the care of Omar who had training in such things, but took the sword they had just found, and free climbed up the wall, ropes only made things too easy.  Ruen had apparently pressed himself against the wall avoiding getting blasted out again.  Kem searched the entrance for traps.   It was strange but when the held the sword the pressure plate that set off the trap was outlined in blue light.  He wondered how Kahlil could have missed it.  Knowing he had no ability in shutting the thing off, he called down to the rest of the party to throw him some chalk from Kahlil’s backpack.  Then he outlined the pressure plate in chalk and made a note not the step there for the rest of the party.  

The rest of the corridor was untrapped.  It led into a large spherical room thirty feet in diameter.  In the center was a large black orb.  No one wanted to touch it, but the problem was, it just seemed to scream the word ‘KEY’ in Kem’s mind.  The other problem was how to get to it.  Kem thought he saw a solution to both dilemmas.  “Sargazzo, kahlil is pretty light, why don’t you hold him up with your hands above your head, and let him use Zyff’s wand to identify this thing?” said Kem.  It seemed like a reasonable enough idea so they tried it.   Strangely enough the spell couldn’t identify the magic on the black ball, but it told the party that part of its magic aura was incomplete or missing.  ‘Definitely a key’ Kem thought to himself ‘or at least part of one’.  The ball was easy to move, but if allowed to float freely it simply returned to the center of the room.  Meanwhile Kem searched the walls and ceiling for traps or more likely, more secret doors.  On the very top of the ceiling above the ball was an opeing, barely larger than a finger.  The outside of the opening had some sort of oily black soot on it.  Kem couldn’t tell what it was, but had Zyff use his wing talons to climb up and look.  “Hmm,” said Zyff,  “It’s alchemist’s fire, I wonder what it is that ball really does.”  They both climbed down and zyff asked to examine the ball.  Kem had a hunch what that ball could be used for, but no one in the party was so injured he was willing to try it yet. 

“Look” said Zyff waking Kem from his thoughts, “There’s something inside you can almost see it if you hold up the light.”


----------



## biorph (Mar 27, 2004)

*It Slices, It Dices*

There was surprisingly little argument over whether or not to try to open the ball.  If it was a key, it was a key or part of a key, and they could always smash it open later if they needed to.  If they were wrong though, they couldn’t very well put it back together.   The couldn’t find anything else in the room so they decided to try the next cave up.  The cave led to a similar passage, but no fire trap this time.  Kahlil went forward searching for more traps. Solafien seconded the idea.  Kahlil, the baby medusae, apparently the assassin didn’t like children.  Kahlil found another pressure plate before a circular depression in the tunnel.  The plate activated something in the sides of the depression.  Apparently there were large blades in the sides of the depression that would close in and slice off whatever was on one side from whatever was on the other.  Kahlil thought he had been able to disarm it and tried to go through.  He was mistaken.

Thankfully Kahlil just lost part some of his calf, in the blades, not the whole leg.  He was injured but it was nothing that simple magic couldn’t heal.on the other side there was another plate for the trap. Kahlil pressed this one and the blades came out of the wall again.  “Hmm, Kahlil” said “Solafien, stand on that other plate for a second I have an idea.  Solafien stepped on the plate as Kahlil stood on his.  The blades came down but only part way.  Apparently the trap didn’t work properly with weight on both plates.  The rest of the party was able to make their way through, but it would leave Solafien stranded on the other side unless he thought he could be faster than the trap.  Thankfully Kem had an idea. “Use the immovable rod on the pressure plate.  Use it on the plate as you stand on it, and the plate won’t rise up when you step off.”  It worked, and everyone managed to get thorough.  They might have a bit of a problem getting out again, but they could burn that bridge when they came to it.

As before there was a room at the end of the tunnel, but it was definitely not what anyone had expected.


----------



## biorph (Mar 28, 2004)

*Once and Fiuture King*

The party stepped out of the tunnel into what was apparently a child’s play room.  There were toy soldiers on the left and a VERY large stuffed dog guarding the entryway.  No one was quite sure what to make of it, but Kem at least was definitely afraid it would become a real dog if they did something wrong.  Ruen apparently had an idea though.  He went up and hugged the dog.  There was a strange shift, like a moment of time sliced where the dog was there, and was then suddenly replaced by an even larger dog, with three heads, which was very VERY real.  Before anyone could react, each of the three large heads bend down to Ruens level and opened their mouths.  As their glistening teeth shone in the torch light the dogs struck light lightening before anyone could react…

Soon, Ruen was covered in the slobber of a very large, very real, very friendly, three headed dog.  Kem had to admit he was impressed.  Apparently the warmonger had bigger balls than might otherwise be indicated first thing in the morning.  He wondered if he had even considered joining the acrobats.  The dog was very friendly and simply moved aside when Ruen asked it to.  Solafien wasn’t taken in and appeared to study the creature intently.

Beyond the dog was a brick corridor.  Kahlil volunteered to go through first searching for traps.  As he set foot in the corridor he appeared to almost fall and then catch himself.  Kahlil wasn’t sure what had happened and neither was anyone else.  Everyone try tapping the floor to see if they could find what had happened but no one saw anything, the floor seemed perfectly solid.

“It’s an illusion you dolts” said Zyff  “Look, I can put my hand right through it, it’s not really there.”  And sure enough, one Zyff started putting his hand through the seemingly solid floor it disappeared, leaving only emptiness beyond.  For Kem anyway, some of the others in the party took longer to penetrate the illusion.  There appeared to be something at the end of the corridor, but no one could quite make it out.   

“Unfortunately the immovable rod was otherwise occupied,” said Zyff, “So that plan is out.” 

“Not at all.” said Kem, “Watch.”  Kem climbed back up into the entry corridor and took a running leap over both pressure plates.  He took the immovable rod off, which caused the blades to quickly slice in and out, thankfully with him well out of their way, and the took a running start and did it all again.  “See, no fuss, no muss, simple solution. Now tie me off and we’ll use some pitons and the rod to make a rope across the same way we always do.”  They used a rope and some pitons to make a bridge across.  Kahlil went over and after a few seconds pulled out his sword and started trying to bash the door in.  A bout a minute later he called for Sargazzo’s help.  Kem couldn’t see very clearly but there was a loud sound like the smashing of glass.  Kem went across the rope to see what had happened.  Kahlil and Sargzzo were sitting in an empty room with shards of glass on the floor.  Sargazzo was watching as Kahlil was trying to list a sword larger than he was and put it into his backpack.  

“Kahlil, dear.” began Kem
“No, it’s mine I found it, I’m keeping it.” Replied Kahlil angrily

Upon closer inspection Kem could see why.  It was a large heavily jeweled sword  there were chains on the bottom of the hilt that attached to a large gold ring that was being held in the moth of a lion.  Kem liked large expensive things as much as the next thief, but this thing was clearly almost as heavy as Kahlil himself.  Besides it didn’t make sense for the boy to keep it when he could barely use it, especially if there was a burly half orc in the room the had been trained in it’s use.

Taking a gentle but stern tone in his voice Kem said “Come on Kahlil, it’s bigger than you are.  Let’s give it to the nice half-orc, who might actually be able to lift it off the ground rather than drag it around.”  With that Kem lifted the sword out of the boy’s grasp.  It was definitely heavy, at least 25 pounds if not more.  Kem carried it over to sargazzo, who picked it up by the hilt.  The moment sargazzo touched the blade the ring fell out of the lion’s mouth and detatched from the chains. The lion emitted a thunderous roar.  Across the corridor Omar called, “Whatever you did, it sure scared the big dog. Are you guys alright?”

“We’re fine” replied  Kem, “But send Zyff over with the wand, we’ve got a doozy here that needs identifying.”  As Zyff made his way over, Sargazzo put on the ring that fell out of the lion’s mouth.  As he did, the chains of the sword seemed to attack his wrist.  They grew suddenly longer and wrapped around his wrist leaving the sword and reconnecting to the ring.  When it was finished, it looked as though Sargazzo’s hand was covered in a larger silver bandage, but made entirely of fine mithral chain.   Zyff and Omar both made their way over as did the rest of the party.  Everyone wanted to look at what Kahlil and Sargazzo had found.  Both Omar and Zyff studied the thing.  In Sargazzo’s hands it was extremely light, like it barely held any weight at all.  

“It’s a fine sword” said Zyff after casting the spell, “Apparently the swords belong to the ancient orcish barbarian kings who tribes roam the wastelands.  Only one of their blood can activate such a change.  It is enchanted to do more damage against certain types of foes and can be quickly drawn when used with the gauntlet.   The gauntlet provides magical protection against blows.  There is some other regalia that goes with it, but I don’t know what.  The downside is the gauntlet will never come off of a living body, only a dead one.”  “So it looks like you’re stuck with a powerful magical item attuned only to you.” Said Zyff jokingly  “You’ll have to thank Lady Blue when we get out of here”  

Omar was strangely quiet through the entire exchange.  It was odd, Kem thought he would have shown more emotion over such an improvement in his bodyguard’s abilities, but then Omar was of the Fellowship of Thought Stealers, and who could ever tell what they were thinking anyway.  Sargazzo seemed pleased however.


----------



## biorph (Mar 28, 2004)

*Blow Me*

Once again he was in a small room and once again he found himself searching for secret doors on the ceiling.  Once again he found himself discovering one.

It led up a ladder to a triangular room.  On one side were a large pair of doors.  In the corner opposite it was a statue of an angel holding a glittering trumpet with puffed out cheeks looking ready to blow.  

Solafien practically drooled at the sight of it, Kem had to admit it was tempting, the horn was covered in more jewels than Sargazzo’s new sword.  Solafien went up to it looking for traps on it.

“It looks clear” said Solafien “Come to –“

“BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM”

As Solafien touched the statue a note was released from the horn filling the room

The sound of the note still rang in Kem’s ears for several seconds afterwards.”

“DO YOU WANT SOME HAM” cried Omar “I THINK MY JELLY FILLED CAKE BREAD!”

“THE DOG IS ON FIRE” Shouted Kahlil to Solafien “JUICE BUILDING FELL RED CARPET”

“LIES BAND FEAR BLUE” replied Solafien “SKY DRINK MY CABBAGE SEARING”

After a few minutes everyone managed to get their hearing back.  They got it back in time to hear something scratching on the other side of the doors.  Apparently the horn acted as a dinner bell for something.  Apparently the house specialty was careless rouges.

Omar had a plan apparently.  He could use magic to block all sound around the area of the statue, then they could get the horn easily.  Omar cast the spell and Sargazzo and the half-orc whet to get the horn.  The plan went off without a hitch, and Zyff soon identified the horn a something called a greater horn of blasting.  They still had the problem of what to do with the other side of the door and the creatures beyond it.

Solafien looked under the door, and went pale when he did “We’ve got a problem, those things are going to be bad news if they get into here. Even the drow fear them” They needed a plan fast before those things broke in.  Everybody was in favor of using the horn on them.  They just hoped that Sargazzo, Solafien, and Ruen would be able to take out the survivors.  They positioned everyone behind the horn.  Zyff  used his magic to open the doors from a distance, and in the creatures rushed.  There wasn’t anything to them really, just legs and hair, spider legs and what Kem could only assume was spider hair.  As soon as they entered the room Omar let the horn blast. One of them caught the full force and was blown into pieces.  Two more were blown back but the force.  The last one however was unaffected being just outside of the blast radius.

The warriors rushed forward and pressed into the mass of legs.  The legs fought back apparently having sharp talon at the end.  Another one went down and the creatures were forced out into the hall.  The legs ran down the hall through a large opening in the wall and closed a large set of brass double doors.

“We need to stop them before they have time to heal or call for reinforcements.” called Kem and charged down the corridor, with the others following.  When he reached the door he found them shut and they creatures were obviously stronger then he was.  “Kahlil” he called “Give your sword to Sargazzo again, we’ll need to break the doors down.”  As they ran Kahlil gave the sword over.  When they reached the door Sargazzo landed a mighty blow collapsing the door inward.   Again the groups fighters waded into combat, but not so easily this time.  The creatures were strong and the party was still injured from the horn’s first blast.  Thankfully, though bruised and battered, they managed to persevere against the creatures.  The room the spider legs creatures lived in was barren.  Again they searched the room.  They found a hidden door with the strange blackness behind it, like that of the teleporters.  Solafien entered first.  Omar scryed him and found in back in the center room.  The rest of the party soon followed, they could use a rest back in the safe room after that battle.  Too bad they needed to go back right away to find the rest of the key, and time was still slowly running out.

(we now return you to your regularly scheduled author)


----------



## diaglo (Apr 26, 2004)

*Update*

So the party rested, replenished spells, and prepared for the return. They fumbled around a little and climbed, climbed, climbed. Eventually they discovered more traps and another piece of the puzzle. The key was getting bulkier. They also found more tunnels and portals.

One such portal took them into the pyramid again. This time at the top. Here Ruen admitted he found the Sun gem and the gold coins. The party also found several unopened sarcophagi and chests. Which the noisy Weasel and the petty thief soon rectified. Treasure abounded. Unfortunately, Solafien vanished opening one chest. A mirror of life trapping. Omar studied up on his lore. And discovered the words to free the drow assassin. Khalil played with one of the metal figures the party had found much earlier. It became an elven priest. The party also unintentionally freed 3 Mummy Lords. A battle ensued and the party was victorious. The items on the corpses were very valuable.


----------



## diaglo (Apr 26, 2004)

After some debate the party tried a few more places and left the place. They had finished what they had set out to accomplish here. So they made their way back thru the jungle and finally to the central room via the portal of Sun. From there only the West corridor remained untempted. Solafien and Khalil led the way. Three harrowing traps later they stood in front of a door. A bolt of lightning leapt out and zapped the street urchin. Omar warned the party to be ready as he fought the power of the enchantment.

The party moved thru the door and into the room.

"Will of the Wisps," Omar shouted. "Don't let them get close they are very tough."

The party won the day. The defeat of the glowing balls of light was hard on Sargazzo, Solafien, and Omar. But none of the party fell. Even Kem was a master melee combatant this day. His new weapon off of the Mummy Lord's cut deeply.


----------



## diaglo (Apr 27, 2004)

Khalil found a doorway on the far wall. It was a cartouche of sorts. And the little scallyway almost pried the keys out of place. Luckily Solafien kept him in check. Omar was able to discern the right method for opening the door. A portal to another demiplane. A rapid jaunt across the Astral plane and poof...

"YOU DO NOT HAVE ALL OF THE KEYS," a voice warned.

"How many keys do we have?" Sargazzo signed.

A pair hands signed back, "Four."

Five rooms with Five pedestals. They tried the items they had recovered in them. Sargazzo was the first to succeed. He inserted his Greatsword into a splinter crack. It locked in place. Solafien placed the bone rod into another pedestal. Khalil and the many faceted pieces of jade, black, and gold fit another.  The Sun diamond didn't fit either of the other pedestals. Two remained, but which two and which of the keys did they have...

"So the two keys we had when I asked were: the bone scepter and...?" Omar asked. He had an idea he knew, but he wasn't willing or going to guess out loud.

Sargazzo and the others started emptying all their items out around one of the pedestals. Omar placed his lamp. It locked in place. His fears were true.

"Where is the last key?" Solafien signed.

"Back the way you came," a very feminine voice replied.

"Of course, we didn't search the last room," Kem smacked his forehead.

Only he and Zyff were unaccounted for in the trial. One of them was important while the other was unknown.


----------



## diaglo (Apr 27, 2004)

Omar warned the others he would be unable to return them to the exit again until after he rested. The party dashed back thru the Astral portal. Solafien and Omar were soon resting.

A shriek woke Omar. A very large Vargouille was attacked and slain in the middle of the room. Kem stood still in fear. Omar rolled back over. Ruen woke him a few minutes later.

"Omar," the soft spoken warrior said. "Khalil found the key." He pointed at a golden helmet on the floor with a weasel poking its head out.

Omar shrugged and went back to sleep. When he was ready, he cast off the spell that had trapped the urchin. He then opened the portal back to the exit. The party made their way to supposed freedom.


----------



## diaglo (May 4, 2004)

"Thank you, Omar," Khalil sighed. "I don't think I will ever get over being a long furry rodent."

"Weasels are not rodents," Kem corrected.

Kem inserted the last key. And Poof.... Zyff was no longer Zyff...

"Well done," Lady Blue spoke.

"I knew it," Solafien blurted. "Never trust those Face Dancers."

"You are free to go," Lady Blue continued. "However, some items you may not keep." With a wave of her hand the Rogues' Run dissolved. The party now stood in a luxurious room. Sacks full of coins and the items they could keep were neatly stacked to one side. "I've taken the Circles cut towards your debts already. The rest is yours."

"Now what?" Khalil asked.

"Well the Circle always has more work for such a worthy group," Lady Blue smiled.


----------



## diaglo (May 4, 2004)

Lady Blue instructed the group of their next assignment. A trip to The Moonsea. For this journey the party inquired about items, provisions, and magic. All of which Lady Blue was more than happy to sell them.

Omar worried over some notes, scrolls, and books on language, culture, and climate of the region.

While Khalil and Kem made some trips to the market to acquire other things.


----------



## diaglo (May 5, 2004)

update to follow after this Sunday's session.

Ruen may or may not be there. his player has been very busy at work and missed the previous 2 sessions.

and Sargazzo will be in a less active role. his player is celebrating with his wife/ Mother of his kids. and his youngest's birfday.

and a new NPC will be joining the party as a contact/aid.

travel to the Moonsea is still up in the air.


----------



## biorph (May 10, 2004)

*Every Ending is a New Beginning*

*author's note* - At Diaglo's request due to the secretive nature of his character, I will be taking over the story hour until further notice.  I hope you all enjoy my writing as much as his.

The weeks since the end of the trial flew by.  Before Kem knew it Yazzar the circle’s main enchanter contacted him to tell him the items he has requested were had been crafted.  Kem had taken his share of the loot to ‘in-vest’ in some further protection.  His vest now made him more nimble at dodging danger than ever before.  He also scraped up enough money to get a ring that would help protect him from blows.  But the strangest thing of all was his staff.

It had started idly enough just shaving off a splinter here, polishing the wood there, but he could almost swear that there was something in it.  Like a trapped form just asking to get out.  Before he knew what he was doing he found himself whittling at the staff.  By the time he was done there was a large grinning weasel clearly emblazoned on the side.  There were some other things that looked like the start of runes in the side but he couldn’t quite get the picture of those clear in his mind yet.  It was like Omar once said about his songs, the words and the tune are there around you all the time, you just need to use your skill and insight to set them give them form and shape.  Kem wondered if the same was true of his staff, and he was merely giving form and shape to something already there.

They met on the prearranged date two weeks after the end of the trial.  Kem, Omar, Sargazzo, Khalil, and Solafien…but where was Ruen.  Sargazzo told the group through Omar that Ruen had been reassigned and might catch up if he could.  The time off had obviously been good for everybody.  Kem noticed lots of new toys and knick-knacks among the party members, Kem thought such swag was a bit silly, but then to each his own.  Khalil had even gotten his old knapsack lined with the fur of some dead animal.  ‘How…quaint?’ thought Kem to himself.  “What is that dead alley cat?”

Omar’s master was the one giving them their new assignments this time.  “Your contact’s name is ‘Digger’” he began without ceremony. “He is expecting you in at least two months time.  This” he said bringing out a small crystal ball “will help you locate him.  Once you have found him destroy it, it can find him anywhere he may be and such an item is best kept around only for as long as it is absolutely needed.”  As the group gazed into the ball they saw an image of digger.  A halfling of some sort, as they watched a large wolverine with slavering jaws came into view and began licking his face like a friendly puppy.  “You will be headed to the Dalelands on the other side of the continent.” continued Omar’s master “The climate is far different from Calimsport so I suggest you dress appropriately when you get there.  Some of you have other…duties…to perform along the way” he said looking meaningfully at Solafien ”So I suggest you take that into account when planning your route.” 

“And now for you Omar my boy, a special present” said the master pulling out a rune covered box “It’s a very old tool of ours, so use it well, it means much that we entrust this to you.”  Inside the box was a very finely crafted lute.  The wood looked to be old, but the strings and frets and knobs all brand new.  “It contains things many would find useful, and it contains many secrets even I do not know, but I will show you this for free.”  With that the master touched one of the frets and a bayonet projected out the bottom of the lute.  Then another touch the bayonet retracted.  “The rest you must figure out on your own.”

Kem looked around, Kahlil still had his shortsword and Sargazzo his great one.  Solafien had his intelligent rod that transformed itself into any weapon he could think of the now Omar this amazing now lute. “Gee” thought Kem jealously to himself “None of MY weapons are specially crafted hundreds of years ago or named or intelligent.”  But then another smug thought occurred to him.  “I guess that’s what the circle gives to those people who NEED those kind of crutches to do decent work.” 

Omar’s master dismissed them and the party set out on its way.  Their first stop was the cartographer to see the best route by which to get there. ‘WAIT A MINUTE!’ Thought Kem as they traveled ‘Omar uses a penny whistle, does he even know HOW to play a lute?’


----------



## biorph (May 10, 2004)

*Travel Plans and Bait Shopping*

In the cartographer’s shop the party poured over the map.  The fastest way was clearly by boat up to the Moonsea Ride, but they doubted that a single ship would be willing to go all the way there and take the detours Solafien’s contracts would require.

“Still” finished Omar “There’s no harm in at least checking with some of the local shippers.  Maybe we can gte a recommendation from someone in our ‘circle’ or friends.”

“Yes” said Solafien with a sly grin “I think I might know someone who knows someone else”

The next day Omar and Solafien sent word that they had found two prospects and would meet with them and let us know of the results tomorrow evening.

“We’ve found a ship that will grant us passage for half a gold per day.” Began Omar. 

“And another who thinks it’s okay to try to gouge guild members” finished Solafien.  “Say Khalil, would you be interested in making 50 gold?”

“How” said Khalil “What do you want me to do? Is it illegal?  Will it get someone hurt?”

“Relax” said Solafien “All I want you to do is deliver this box to the big half orc guard guarding the address of a building I give you, and that’s it.”

“Reeeeeeeeally” said Kahlil “What’sinthebox?What’sitworth?Isitworthmorethan50gold?Whendoesithavetobethere?Whydoyouwantmetodeliverit?Whatsinside?Whatdoesit-“

“KEM!” Solafien interrupted “Hey, you know any street urchins who’d be willing to deliver a package for me, NO QUESTIONS ASKED?” said Solafien looking meaningfully at Khalil

“Sure,” said Kem, taking the box from Khalil “Come with me.”  As they walked to a nearby alley he continued “That’s why my faction is used as messengers, Those like Khalil tend to be too inquisitive to let such things be delivered…intact.”

Kem and Solafien stepped into an alleyway and Kem let out a series of loud sharp whistles.  In a few seconds a six year old boy stepped out of the shadows.  “Bait” said Kem “We have a package for you to deliver”.

“The kid’s name is Bait?” asked Solafien

“No, that’s his title, at his age we use him to distract the town guards while we get the real work done” said Kem. “Guard bait, trap bait, jail bait, prison bait, a while ago we just shortened the title to call all the new initiates Bait.”

Solafien looked amused at the concept and said “Gee boy, you sure got a purty little mou-“ 

“LET’S save the mental scarring of the initiates to the professionsals shall we please” Kem interrupted, rolling his eyes as he spoke.

“Oh learn to take a joke would you” said Solafien “Take this box to the address and give it to the biggest guard on duty.  Hurry back and I’ll give you a shiny gold coin”

The child took the box and ran away, unsure what to make of Solafien, but eager to be away from him.

“I swear” said Kem “You’re absolutely incorrigible.”

The half-drow gave his best look of total innocence.  He failed miserably.


----------



## biorph (May 10, 2004)

*The Desert Sahns*

They had a few days to spend getting into trouble before the ship left.  Of course what better way to get in trouble than work a crowd.  It was a standard dazzle and grab, Kem attracted a crowd with some acrobatics while Khalil worked the crowd.  At the end of a few days Kem had enough to pay for the voyage.  Under the pretesne of the paying in advance Kem made an appointment to speak with the illustrious lady Sahn, head of the shipping firm.  Kem had some interest in perhaps spending his time on the ship working as a sailor.  

	It was obvious that Lady Sahn had quite a lucrative business, for dockside accommodations were not offices so much as they were a palace.  Kem was shown through three heavily guarded sets of doors to the private office of lady Sahn.  The office had a comfortable yet professional feel.  The walls were hung with tapestries depicting scenes he had never heard of from lands he had never seen.  The floors were swept and the rugs felt soft under Kem's bare feet, having left his slippers at the first set of doors to avoid any dragging in any dust from the street.  Kem would have said it was all so perfect to be suspicous were it not for the desk.  

The desk was the one foothold that entropy had managed to gain and keep.  It was piled high with a confused collection of papers.  Bills, invoices, personal correspondence, it all was one big jumbled pile on the top of lady Sahn's desk.  It wasn't until she stood up that Kem could actually see lady Sahn herself over the pile.

Lady Sahn was surprisingly tall, taller even than any half-orc he had ever seen.  Rumors said her parents were at least Jann if not Djinni or Efreeti.  She had a cold professional look that stated in quite clear terms that she brooked no nonsense.

"How can I help you today Master acrobat?" she began

"I came to ask about the ship we'll be traveling on.  I've always been interested in the sailor's craft and been a dab hand at knots, Would you perhaps be willing to allow me to assist the sailors of your vessel, just to learn the craft as it were."

"While I appreciate the offer, I'm afraid that required enough time and effort on my part training you and so forth is enough that unless you apprenticed yourself to me I would be losing out on the deal." she said "And I think you have enough...masters...calling upon your time already.  However I may have some...other...work for you to do on this voyage.  I will let you know if I require your services.  Is there anything else?"

"No, I just wished to drop off the payment for the voyage in advance.  I've taken up enough of your time.  Tell me though, one last thing, did my friends say who was going to pay for the passengers?" Kem asked

"It was specified actually." she replied "I assumed each of you is going to pay your own way."

"Riiiight" said Kem "Well thank you for your time I must be hurrying along."  Solafien had told Khalil that they had signed up Khalil to pay for the voyage all by himself.  It was the reason the little thief had been working his fingers to the bone stealing.  Kem should tell the little pickpocket...eventually.  Well...maybe, after the next really big haul... or two.


----------



## biorph (May 20, 2004)

*What Part of the Pig are These From?*

The day of departure had finally arrived.  Kem didn't know about the others but it was his first time out of Kalimsport let alone Kalimsham.  The captain, Lady Sahn herself, greeted them as they went aboard, though, Omar looked at her strangely. Kem noticed in the bright sunlight that she had ears that were...different.  They were longer than an elf's ears and strangely shaped.

As they were shown to their rooms they were in for a rather big surprise.  Someone had taken all the beds out of their cabins, there were just a bunch of fishing nets in the rooms.  Solafien became indignant. "Where are the beds? Is this some kind of joke? This is how she treats US?"  "Hold Solafien" said Omar "I've heard of these.  Feather beds don't travel well on ships, so most people use these net things.  I think they're called Ham-Hocks."  Omar demonstrated by attempting to get in one.  He almost fell out a couple of time but managed to maintain his balance in the net-swing thing.

Omar was right, it took some of them a few tries but they all managed to be secure in the 'beds' in their rooms.  Sargazzo seemed a bit worried that his might break when he got in it, but sure enough the ropes held.  The rest of the voyage was fairly uneventful, though sea sickness struck everyone but Kem.  All that time on swaying wires was proving useful in more ways than one.

Their first stop was city west of Kalimsport for refueling and preparation for the voyage.    Omar said something about magical importance and mages, but it was of little interest to Kem.  They were only staying for a day or two, so Kem didn't bother filling his mind with useless facts about someplace he'd never return to.

As they landed Kem heard a knock on his room.  In a flash the door was open and a very surprised looking Solafien was staring down the business end of Kem's quarterstaff. "Sorry about that" Kem apologized, "I'm still nervous being in a new city.  What can I do you for" asked Kem lowering his staff "Several hundred gold" replied the assassin "I want you to help me sneak in to a house in the city, I've got a...target.  He's an ex gold taker who's been selling secrets, and I've been asked to silence him...permanently.  You're the only one in our group...aside from myself of course who can sneak into the compound without being seen.  I've already tried the...direct approach, but was unsuccessful.  You will or course be compensated for your work" and with that he threw Kem a small bag of platinum. 'I wonder how much they're really paying you' he thought silently to himself "Very well" said Kem aloud "When do we leave?" "Tonight, and be on your guard, they're expecting us." said the assassin and left Kem to count his newfound wealth.


----------



## biorph (May 21, 2004)

*Guards! Guards!*

"It's just a ten foot stone wall what do you mean you can't climb it?" queried Kem in a whisper.

"Well, I'm more of an infiltrator, I'm not big on the smash and grab like you" whispered Solafien in reply.

"Then why didn't you sneak in with the servants?" Asked the weasel.

"Because we only have one night to get this done. and I didn't have the time I'd like to study the place." whispered the assassin in reply.  "I'd stick out like a sore thumb if I tried that without preparation." Tempers were quickly becoming frayed.

The two were standing in the shadows of the back part of the wall around the house.  Kem had just climbed up to see the situation of the patrols and it looked like there was a gap they could use if they moved quickly.  He hadn't anticipated this little snag however.  He felt the beginnings of a stress headache and he had the feeling the cause was standing to his right.  Thinking back to his training the began to furiously and quickly reknot the rope.  Soon almost all of the fifty feet of rope was consumed in what was known in thye weasels as the baby ladder.  It was essentially a very elaborate rope ladder using only one rope.  The weasels made these for other guild who didn't want to put the effort into learning how to climb properly, usually the Breath Takers and Thought Stealers.

"Here you are one...'Assassin's staircase'." said Kem with an innocent grin. "Follow me up"  

Unfortunately as Kem put his weight on the ladder on of the bricks on the top came loose. and made some noise.  The guards were immediately alerted and came looking around for whatever had caused the disturbance.  The guards looked around for a couple of minutes and didn't seem about to give up.  Kem motioned for Solafien to move around the another part of the wall while all their attention was drawn here.  as they slowly inched their way past the guard tower  to another section of the wall Kem's quick reflexes turned into a liability.  Usually some fifty feet in the air, Kem wasn't used to having to deal with many bugs.  When he was bitten by a mosquito he smacked it without even thinking realizing his mistake an instant too late as the alarms on the walls went off.  The guards clamored around the walls looking for intruders but still unable to see them.  Solafien gave Kem a frustrated eye roll, and Kem gave a sheepish shrug.  He guessed too much time around the assassin was  starting to rub off on him.  Kem motioned for Solafien to continue, after all a job was a job.  Then he stepped out of the shadows and drew the full attention of the guards to him.  With Lucky Someone of them would leave their posts unmanned and Solafien could use to ladder to slip over unnoticed in the commotion.

For a while it seemed like it worked.  Unfortunately Kem hear of a cry from the front gate "SOMEONE'S BREAKING INTO THE HOUSE". Obviously Solafien had been seen.  Kem had his own issues to worry about.  He was being forced to dodge volleys of at least twenty arrows.  He performed this dance for another half an hour or so before he got a whistle from the trees, apparently Solafien had managed to get out alive.  Not needing an engraved invite he hightailed it back to the boat so Solafien could fill him in of the success of the mission.


----------



## Snowylder (May 25, 2004)

Hallo! 

The reason this "doesn't sound like a DIAGLO game" is because its not- I'm running it. 

Snowylder by nick, running Rogue's Run for our group and new to ENworld. 

Look me up!


----------



## biorph (May 26, 2004)

*Amateur Hour Part 1*

"So let me see if I've got this right" replied Kem when they were both back on the ship.  "You sneak in, invisible, and when someone notices the open window, you play 'dodge the onrush of guards' while stumbling all throughout the now overpopulated house looking for a secret door you might somehow be able to open.  When the inevitable failure happens and you realize that there is no way out and no way to disguise yourself as servant now you sneak out and kill a guard along the way for laughs."

"Yeah, pretty much, but when you say it that way it sounds bad." replied Solafien

Kem continued to rub his temples.  His brain hurt a feeling he usually only got when he had to spend long periods of time with Khalil after someone had given the child sugar.  He was noticing these headaches coming on more and more lately as he stayed with the group.

"Why didn't you just...nevermind, I give up let's ask the otheers maybe they have some ideas."

The group met in Omar's room as Solafien described the situation and the occurrence.  It wasn't any less painful to sit through and listen to the second time around.  Thankfully Omar had an idea of how to handle the situation.  He pulled out his mirror and began to cast.  Focusing on the image sketch Solafien had given him he was able to zero in on the former gold taker.  The man looked badly beaten and in chains surrounded by rock walls.  Omar surmized he must be in some kind of dungeon under the grounds somewhere.

"So we're just supposed to find him and make sure he promises not to tell anyone anymore secrets? that's it?" asked Khalil.

"We are supposed to silence him permanently" replied Solafien.  Everyone esle in the room looked uncomfortable.  No one really wanted to have to explain to the child about the ins and outs of the assassin trade.

"That's what I said, make him promise not to share secrets anymore." replied Khalil.

"Solafien" interjected Omar, "May I see your orders, I have a...concern" 
Solafien handed over the orders and Omar began to read them over.  The bard seemed to take time as if carefully looking for something. "Yes yes, this is definitely...unusual" he said looking up at Solafien over the paper. "Orders from the Breath Takers aren't usually so open to interpretation.  They are allowing you to use your judgment...if you wish."

"I have already made MY decision" replied Solafien. "And I think...MOST of us know what needs to be done.  You will all be paid well for you assistance."

Omar shrugged "Very well, using the information from the scry I think I can transport a few of us to his location magically. All but one of us anyway."

"I'll stay behind" Kem volunteered "I can make a distraction on the walls and keep the guards busy while you escape" 

"Wait a minute, Omar" said Khalil, "Are you going to be able to get the prisoner out too?"

"Sure Khalil" the bard lied "It shouldn't be any problem at all."


----------



## biorph (May 26, 2004)

*Success can be more of a state of mind than an actual goal*

The party went to a tavern just up the road from the estate.  The plan was for everyone to leave as soon as they heard the guards shouting that there was an intruder on the wall, Kem.

Kem had had enough with sneaking around these walls for one night.    It's time to make sure these guys can't spot anything for a good week after we leave.  He walked up to the western wall and called out to the guard up there.  "Excuse me, I'm lost, have you seen a man named Thud around here?"

"Who are you, and state your business, you-" *THUD* the guard fell in mid sentence as Kem, who had jumped up the ten foot wall and nailed the guard with a quarterstaff between the eyes before the man could even react.

"Found him" said Kem to the now unconscious guard.  "HEY MEATHEADS!" he called out "I'M BREAKING IN, WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO DO ABOUT IT?"  A group of men drew swords and started running across the walkways on the walls.  Kem couldn't help but smile at the lack of planning.  The wall  walkway was so thin; no two of them could stand abreast of each other.  It was like they were just lining up on both sides asking for injury and the archers couldn't fire for fear of hitting their own men in the cluster brawl that way sure to ensue.  It was too perfect.

Kem felled each of them as they approached him.  Guards so full of anger and eagerness were soon dropped in numbers to make their advancement impossible.  Most of them were little more than thugs, hired muscle to look imposing but with no real training.  Kem was slowly building a wall of fallen soldiers and the guards couldn't get past for fear of killing the merely unconscious men.

It was another couple of minutes the before he got the all clear signal from his party.  With a flourish he jumped off the wall somersaulting off of it in mid-fall and launching himself 20 feet down the street.  In his wake were a pile of some fifty guards and a host of angry swears.  

Back on the ship Kem could immediately tell things hadn't gone as Solafien planned.  Khalil was smiling and Omar and Sargazzo were biting their cheeks to keep themselves from doing the same.  The half-drow looked very put out by something.

"Oh it was great" began Khalil when we got there there were a bunch of guards and this guy but we killed all them and Solafien got frozen in place by magic, and when I let the guy go he said he'd remember us and thank you and I thought Solafien would object but he didn't say anything 'cause he was still frozen and the guy picked up the two swords this other guy had and said he could get himself out and then we transported back and got you and we all met on the ship and here we are, do you think he'll rmemebr us, because it seems like it would be really good to have someone like him on our side and I think something's wrong because Solafien hasn't said anything the whole walk back and I think he mouth might be frozen but maybe not because I don't think you can do that with the spell, but wouldn't it be really neat if you could, so are you okay, did you get hurt making the distraction?"

At which point Khalil finally had to stop to take a breath again and Kem interjected to talk to Solafien.  "So was the mission a success or a failure?"

"I don't know." he replied "I guess we'll find out when we see whether or not I wake up in the morning."


----------



## biorph (May 26, 2004)

*The Stranger*

The night passed and the sun rose once again.  Solafien was still alive and the ship was getting ready to set sail.  If the guild knew then they apparently approved or at least didn't disapprove.  Right now it seemed as if Solafien's life was hanging in the balance on the word of an ex-circle member.  So far the balance had not been shifted.

The ship set sail and the days passed.  The groups got more accustomed to each other and to traveleing by sea.  Some jokes were made about Khalil being the 'cabin boy' of the ship, but the jokes flew over the child's head.  As they entered port Solafien opened the next scroll case with his assignment.  This time it was an ex Facedancer selling secrets that belonged to Circle customers.  Face dancers were masters of infiltration and this one seemed to have natural shape changing abilities to augment his extensive training.  He could look like anyone and if he took the time practically any THING.  Omar used the sketch of his true form to attempt to scry him.  The scry zoomed in on a building but stopped there.  "My power is being blocked" said the bard.  Omar dismissed his spell and looked around at the group"That's as good as I can -" the bard cut himself off in mid sentence.  He wiggled his fingers a bit and Kem thought he was casting a spell.  When he saw Sargazzo pull out his greatsword and jumped towards the bed he realized the bard had told his bodyguard something in the secret language they shared.  Khalil jumped under the bed and started fumbling around in his pants.  Apparently he saw whatever it was.  Then there was a squeak and the entire room filled with fog.

Kem was confused as to what had just happened, and he wasn't sure if Khalil had jumped under the bed because he saw something or to get a look at the scrolls Omar kept in there that everyone pretended they didn't know about.  No one could see anyone and in a minute or so the fog cleared.  The bed had been overturned and everything was a mess of shattered wood, torn cloth, and scattered pornography.  Kem and Solafien helped clean up the mess as Omar began counting his belongings to see if Khalil has stolen anything in the confusion. Just as they started they heard a knock on the door.  "Who is it?" Kem called out

"Squeak squeak, now let me in" said a voice that at once sounded both irritated and irritating. "And don't attack me with a sword this time" 

The party all drew weapons and Kem slowly moved over and opened the door.  As the opened the door, Kem recognized a face he had last seen getting licked by a wolverine.  

"I'm Digger" said the halfing in the doorway " And I'm guessing you weren't expecting to meet me quite so soon."


----------



## biorph (May 27, 2004)

*The City Planning Department*

The halfing entered the room, to many an agape mouth.

"You're kind of far from home" said Omar "I thought we were supposed to meet up in the Dales, what changed?"

"Well after some recent...incidents" be began looking meaningfully at Solafien "The circle thought you could use some assistance sooner rather than later, so I took wing and flew for eight hard days.  I loved the greeting I got by the way."

At this Solafien stared hard at Digger as if studying him.

"Perhaps next time you'll know to try the direct approach rather than sneaking about, that's my job." said Kem "So you're a druid huh?"

"Wait, huh?" said Khalil he seemed confused by everything else that was going on. "Hey wait...He's a RAT!"

At this Digger just rolled his eyes.  Omar smiled apologetically and Sargazzo scowled at the druid.  Solafien simply turned his head to and looked at Khalil as if studying him now.  Kem felt another headache coming on.

Khalil seemed to take notice of the silence "Whaaaat?" he said with the innocence of youth.

"So what jobs do we have in this city?" said Digger, ignoring the young gold taker's lack of social grace.

"We have a facedancer who is saying things he shouldn't about people who've paid us to keep certain information secret." Began Omar. "We've tracked him down to a building, brown stone, two stories, sounded like a bar, I couldn't get any more from my scry."

Solafien gave the bard a look, but Omar either didn't notice or was ignoring it

"Sounds like The Cowl" said Digger "It's the local hotspot for apprentices. They're shielded against such divinatory intrusion.  It lets the apprentices badmouth their masters all they want and their teachers are none the wiser.  It's not far from the docks, I can show you where it is."

"There's also the matter of my job" began Kem "Some mages tower made out of glass."

Digger gave a slight shudder. "Yeah I know it, It's owned by a Red Wizard of Thay. The glass is incredibly slick, I've tried landing on it nemrous times.  The whole thing is solid and as far as I can tell there's no way to actually enter.  No secret entry, no hidden doors, but his apprentice just seems to walk in and out like the walls aren't even there."

"An illusion perhaps?" asked Omar

"Possibly" said Digger "What else have you been able to find out?"

"Nothing yet" said Kem, "I imagine I'll get the full assignment sometime tonight.  why don't the rest of you go off to check The Cowl without me.  I'll let you know if I have any updates when you return."

The group agreed to this and they left the ship arguing the about possible courses of action to take when they got there.  

Just as he closed the door to his room he felt a blackness cover his eyes.  Suddenly he was alone in the deepest darkest cold he had ever known.  Blackness was everywhere, and he was trapped in this...place, nothing but him and the pitch black.  No idea how he got there, no idea how he would get home, not a magic spell to him name, alone in the dark; afraid, and helpless.  The cold was starting to creep into his bones.


----------



## howandwhy99 (May 27, 2004)

Whoever is playing Khalil must be one heck of a roleplayer.  That kid is funny!


----------



## biorph (Jun 1, 2004)

*Dirty Deeds (Done Dirt...whoa, you're paying me how much?)*

And before he could realize what was going on it was over, the time in the dark just a fading memory of chill.

Kem found himself standing before a desk in what he could only assume was a private cabin aboard the ship he was on.  Seated at the desk was lady Sahn.  Again the office was immaculate, with the desk being the only concession to entropy in the room. "Here is your assignment and your payment." said the lady in a businesslike manner.  "If you have any further questions after reading the assignment ask them now otherwise I will see you when our business is concluded."

Kem looked over the scroll.  It was a case, done in ivory by someone who had dragons on the brain.  It was fairly long and probably very heavy.  There were probably copies, but in the presence of the real scroll case adamantine began to vibrate.

"I take it that once we leave the tower it's going to be a mad dash across the city with respite coming only when we reach the boat?" asked Kem.

"Probably" replied lady Sahn "The occupant is in no way trapped in his tower and may either come after you personally or send some of his minions to do so.  He is a transmuter so his minions are both numerous and...able.  However once you are on my ship you will be completely safe."

As Kem unwound the last of the scroll the pouch of coins that was to be his payment fell out.  With that he bid the lady adieu knowing to rude to count his money in front of her.  As he left her room he opened up the coin pouch.  As he looked inside he whipered angrily to himself "Damn!" The rest of the group were going to be busy for a while at The Cowl, and if she was paying this much there was really only one supply he needed.  He headed off to the temple of Lathander before it closed.  He had two scrolls he needed to buy.


----------



## howandwhy99 (Dec 16, 2006)

Bumping for posterity.  Our new debaucle has suffered a few more deaths.  :ack:


----------

